# WHFB 25th Year Celebrations.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So its the 25th year of WHFB and god i feel old.........

No thats not the point, so is anybody doing anything for it or going to their local GW store for the 26th of April to see whats on?

Are you going to shell out for the limited run Carrycase as my other half is (Tinkerbell) or are you going to get the limited 'Harry the Hammer' Chaos Lord to add into your collection?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Getting none of the pointless money grabbing items GW is bringing out. Well except for harry the hammer since its an actual model, but I find the model kinda blah and ugly so not getting that either.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i love the model it is just 
chaos!!!!
even though he is an undead killer NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

whos harry the hammer.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Google is your friend:

Harry le Hammer


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm grabbing Harry the Hammer hes sooo cool but i'm not sure about any of the other stuff, maybe a shirt or the dice set just to remember the party this weekend.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

can any1 tell me how much Harry is? (cost)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

His rule are ace, nice to see how he dus in a game


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

jakkie said:


> can any1 tell me how much Harry is? (cost)


£15 but hes only on sale this weekend


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is a very nice model they have done a exilent Job on it. It is werth the money.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

It's worth the money for the scenic base alone. I'll be at the store on the 26th for the draw for the limited edition rulebook.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Harry is only available this weekend?

Bet there's loads on eBay the weekend after :laugh:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well myself and Tinkerbell made two visits to GW today, First was at 9.30 to que for Harry and then back at 3.45 to be there for the draw.


Did pretty well between us,
in the freebie hand out grab bags i got a High Elves White Lions of Chrace command blister (passed to Tinks) and she got a Sisters mini that i then swapped with a chap in the que for a SM scout with missle launcher.

Got my Harry whilst Tinks rummaged through the two blisters for £10 and picked up two blisters of High Elf shadow warriors blister and another blister which i will let her tell you about later. I Grabbed a Bretonian Grail knight.

When we went back for the draw and won two prizes, first i got a Bretonian army book and then Tink got the one of every GW brush size bundle.

So all in all a decent day.

How did you all do??


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I shelled out for HtH, an ogre battalion, a metal dice set and got free tehanoin(sp) and teutogen guard command blisters from soton store's lucky dip. The teutogens are very nice models. HtH looks like hell to put together.

I also mail ordered some bfg stuff, and a few classic mordheim minis for my dad.

Didn't win the rulebook.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

well I didnt really want Harry the Hammer as Vash has got it (and its still unopened!!!) so as im sooo new to all this i treated myself to the grey case, i didnt really want a GW one, unfortunatly my HE spearman dont fit as vash did tell me in advance.. Oh Well....

But as vash said we did rather well in the draw.. and I also managed to pick up my first Eldar...OH yes im going 40K!!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well i had an amazing weekend and that was as a staff member at southend.
My saturday highlight was our 10 second dash in which one of our younger gamers[13] managed to get
AN imperial city
orc spearhead
orc batallion
Baneblade
Ghazgkull thraka

Really great seeing him run back and forth with his arms of goods and everyone in front of the shop counting down loudly 10 warhammers, 9 warhammers, etc...


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

lol what was that for though?
i got harry the hammer and that was all , but i got to the store at 7 in the morning (already a line) we had a zombie bash infront of the store and then when they opened i got harry and spent ALL DAY assembeling him (i pinned every piece) and there was 4 pieces to the base of him HE IS HUGE, so yeah i did well had lots of fun


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i had an amazing saturday (and a lovely sunday off) as a staff member at GW Bromley.

We had a massive auction that went on for 3 hours which i ran with BJ, our manager. I managed to walk away from that with most of my future dwarf army, and with BJ as my hobby slave for 6 hours!

We had 4 lots near the end in which we auctioned off 6 hours of our time (2 full timers, 2 part timers) for £25 each! One guy bought both part timers! The guy that bought me wants me to build a bloody steam tank. the bastard.

One guy walked away with our Eavy Metal High Elf army from 4th ed WFB, for £490, and we had a ton of other killer auctions.

The mega battle that Matt (part timer) hosted was awesome, and almost fully painted! I'll post pics of that later.

So, yeah, an amazing, if exhausting, day. Bromley ended up (thanks to a few staff purchases) having the biggest day its ever had, and finishing about 3rd in our region, which was amazing...

now i've got to go in and pick up the pieces...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

jigplums said:


> well i had an amazing weekend and that was as a staff member at southend.
> My saturday highlight was our 10 second dash in which one of our younger gamers[13] managed to get
> AN imperial city
> orc spearhead
> ...


Oh now that sounds like fun. My good the fun I could have had with that. How'd he get to be the lucky bugger who got that honor?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

he bid on it in our auction, he also then won various prizes in the mega prize draw as well


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I got carried away in the auction and ended up buying a vampire counts army. :S


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

I picked up the following:

2 Harry the Hammers
A shirt.
Vamp counts battalion and their army book.
3 Lemun Russes for AU$60
8 Harlequins with H/Kisses
1 Eldrad Ulthran
1 Autarch with fusion gun and scorpion chainsword
1 set of the silver dice.


----------

